# Learning Australian Accent



## aboo

Hi All,

I am getting my Pr in a few months and would like to get familiar with Australian accent. Do you guys know if there is any source to learn this online or I should come there and act like an "ankle biter"? 

I have already found below materials but I am looking for a better option:
Australian Accent Trainer

australian slangs

Thank you very much,

Aboo


----------



## Wanderer

Welcome to the forum aboo and whilst we do speak english, for sure there'll be sayings and the accent that can confound people.
It is even difficult for some Australians to understand New Zealanders for they too have a different pronunciation of vowells and some syllabuls.

You can try the online guides but we could still be hard to understand and it is certainly a case of listening closely to words in the total sentence context .

As well as pronounciation being different, it is also variable, depending on what letters are used in conjunction with vowells and so a lot of speaking Auslish comes just from experience.
And then you have people from many different nationalities in Australia who may be halfway between pronouncing as longer term Australians do and pronounciations in their native tongue.

There is also variations you will find from southern Australia to the north of Queensland and even some Aussies who it'll seem have developed their own style.

But look, I wouldn't dwell on it too much and if all else fails, you carry a pen and paper along with a dictionary, use some sign language and have a good wad of money on you for bribes [just joking].

You'll find Australians an easy going kind of people in general who do not mind helping people out if they have some language difficulties, sometimes make a joke about it and so do not be insulted for it is just part of our humour though as I said we have people from many different nationalities inhabiting the country and they have their own customs and attitudes at times.


----------



## dexternicholson

wouldn't it be easier and better to get a tutor or teacher? I mean although there are tons of guides out there that maybe, can help you out, learning from someone who is licensed to do so is much easier. I mean there are some accents that a guide cannot teach. You can also learn and practice it by observation. If you will be on a public place, you can always listen to other people, not to what they are talking about though, that maybe be a little invasive...


----------



## patricia23

To avoid confusion on the Australian slang, try to learn the language. Focus on the most basic words.


----------



## Wanderer

> wouldn't it be easier and better to get a tutor or teacher? I mean although there are tons of guides out there that maybe, can help you out, learning from someone who is licensed to do so is much easier. I mean there are some accents that a guide cannot teach. You can also learn and practice it by observation. If you will be on a public place, you can always listen to other people, not to what they are talking about though, that maybe be a little invasive...


Whether or not listening is invasive, I think listening and practising is about the best approach, hardly something to warrant paying a teacher/tutor for and as Patricia says, focus on the basics.

A Swiss guy once told me, yep you're an Aussie because your upper lip doesn't move whn you talk! - never taken great note of that myself and then just recently I saw a comment that Aussies talk with lips barely parted so the flies do not get in!

So maybe practice talking without moving lips as much and the Auslish strine will flow!


----------



## BlackEyes

I don't think that you can learn it by means of teaching it to you. It's like upgrading yourself by having some conversations for your fellow Australian friends that have an accent. It's just my opinion.


----------

